# Betta not eating, lazy and lying at bottom. What is wrong?



## jdn2000ca

Hi Folks,
Wondering if any one can help. My 5 year old daughter got a small Betta for Xmas from grandma. All has been going well for all this time. Noticed 2 weeks ago that her Betta was not active or eating. Her Betta is know laying at the bottom of the aquarium with gills activity. Not sure if she or he is suffering from something. Once and a while the betta will swim up to the top as if needing to breathe from the surface and then goes back down to lay there at the bottom. Also noticed that around the edge of the gills on the inside there seems to be something black that moves with the activity of the gills both sides. I am new at this but not sure if this is normal for the Betta. The aquarium is a half gallon, but the betta is small, so i think that there is sufficient space compared to some of the pictures i have seen on the site. Yes i understand that the aquarium should be bigger but right now till he or she goes better i do not want to change what this little betta is used to. As for PH it is at 7.4. Water is betta conditioner treated. There are no filters just a light on top to keep some heat Tempuarture is at 22degrees celcius or about 70 to 72 f. Yes i do also understand that the temperature is to low. But i will in canada and all winter i did not have a problems. This little betta was active even in this temperature. Food we feed flake betta food. There is only one small plastic plant in the aquarium and a rock bottom. I also change the half the water every week.
Other than this behavour i have not notice anything else. Is there something that i should look for. I have gone through the diseases list and have found nothing that resembles type of behavior or any visual symptoms.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Joe


----------



## mollies

my betta do this when water is to cold or when water change is needed. thats All i know.


----------



## dramaqueen

It may be a water quality issue.


----------



## jdn2000ca

Ok i can do a quarter to half water change. I did this last week and there was no change. Should i filter the water that i prepare before the water change. I may think that since the spring is here and the snow and ice is melting the city may have changes the water filtration process due to high water flows in rivers. Maybe they are adding more clorine.
As to try and warm up the water...all water heaters that i have seem at walmart are to big for my aquarium. Not sure what i can do. Should i wrap the aquarium with a heat bad...normally used for body ache and pain?
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Cody

You need a heater. There are many heaters that are sold for small tanks. Get out of wal mart and go to a LFS. Even a Petsmart of Petco is better, because they would have a heater.

You also need to get him on pellets and off of flakes. Flakes are terrible as a staple diet for a betta. 

What size tank is he in? And your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate readings please?


----------



## mollies

i would say try a pet store like cody said.


----------



## jdn2000ca

All details are in my initial post. This little betta is in a half gal aquarium. How can i test for ammonia, nitrate, readings? What do i need to do this. Really new territory for me. As my daughter got this betta form grandma at xmas.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Cody

First off, you need at least a 2.5G tank. A 1/2G tank is cruel for a betta.

You will need to buy a liquid test kit for those readings. You can either buy an entire kit, or get the seperate kits. Make sure it is a liquid kit, and not strips.


----------



## jdn2000ca

Ok will go shop for these items tomorrow. When i get a bigger aquarium...i guess i should get a filter too.
Anything else i should check for?
Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen

You can also feed him freeze dried or frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp and daphnia. The frozen food needs to be thawed before feeding and the freeze dried food needs to be rehydrated before feeding. These foods are to be fed as a once or twice a week treat.The lfs should have these foods.


----------



## jdn2000ca

Ok now i have my readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. i have a 0(zero) = to yellow on the comparison card. According to instrucking sheet is is ok. 

Todat water has warmed up to 23.5 C / 74 F. It is warmer that the usual as it is a very warm spring day up here in eastern canada to day.

Ant thing else i should test or look for?

Also the i am getting the bigger aquarium ready.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## jdn2000ca

Hi Folks,
Just an update to the status of our little Betta. I just noticed a little white velvety spot on his back. Anyone have any ideas on what it may be. I will consult the diseases post to see it i can identifiy it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## jdn2000ca

Hi Folks,
Status update. Hi had the new aquarium all setup last night with heater filter and all. Today would of been the day for the switch to his new home...but he past away during the night. Had a bit of explaining to do ...to my 5 yrs old daughter...since it was given to her my her grandma. We will see waht my daughter wants to do next...if she wants another one know that we have a 4.5g aquarium all setup.....I will give her the time to decide...maybe i will suggest fish that are less complicated.....any one have any suggestions?

I want to thank all the members that took to time to help me in trying to resolve the issues this little Betta was going through. Thanks all.
Joe


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry to hear that your betta passed away! I know your daughter must feel very sad right now. I'm sure some of the forum members can advise you on what kind of fish to get should you choose not to get another betta. It could be that you just got a sickly betta. It wasn't anyone's fault... these things happen sometimes. Good luck with whatever fish you and your daughter decide to get.


----------



## Chicklet

Betta's is one of the easiest fish I find to care for and they have wonderful personalities.
I have alot of males and females. I tried them in community tanks and tanks with just there own kind for company.
One thing I learned about Betta's is they can be moody and Females will kill other males and females Especially Red Females if the mood so strikes them.... after spending alot of time experimenting with this I came to the conclusion Most Betta's are in fact happier in small 1 gallon tanks... Now some may disagree but I know what I see before my eyes.... I don't have just one or 2 as most do, After carefully watching my betta's in the one gallon tanks are more active, they show off and build bubblenest constantly verses the ones in bigger tanks....

I keep most in 1 gallon tanks with a lighted top, each has a floating plant and a planted plant a small castle a butterfly that attaches to the back glass, they oft times rest on this, Gravel that cycles the tanks and a temp stick which stays at a pretty constant temp of 80... They each have a bubble maker on a low bubble flow..... 
These bettas are the most active all day long and I know their happy....

Guppies are also a lot of fun. and easy to raise, Plus if you want to have young they are live bearers,, there colors are endless and adds alot of beauty to a tank should one decide on Guppies...

Note: Betta's will kill Guppies...
Betta's are best housed alone.... Safest for everything concerned....
Bettas are truly amazing to watch...
Thats just my small two cents worth ....

Happy decisions for you and your daughter....


----------

